# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка в декларации по НДС 1 кв 2017.

## Alina-001

Добрый день. Может быт кто-то подскажет
Отчетность регламентированная 1 квартал 2017 года.
Заполнить раздел 9 не получается. Пишет

ГТД = СтрЗаменить(ТаблицаДеклар  ции.ГТД, ";", ";" + РазделительСтрок);
{Z:\ПОДРЯДЧИКСТРОИТЕЛЬСТВА-77\ИНЖИНИРИНГСИТИ\EXTFORMS\RP17Q1.GR  P\NDS1713.ERT(1850)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ГТД)
Как-то может быть можно исправить это? Спасибо всем.

----------


## stormywind

Поддерживаю, такая же проблема.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поддерживаю, такая же проблема.


Необходимо сообщать релизы конфигураций и для 7.7 реглам. отчетности

----------


## Alina-001

1С Предприятие 7.7-7.70.027
Конфигурацаия Подрядчик Строительства 2.3 - 7.70.23106
надо видимо обновлять саму конфигурацию, она старая для этих ответов....

----------


## NikSHMEL

Добрый день.
У нас такая же ошибка. Только конфигурация ПС 2.3 7.70.2409.
Решили проблему путем редактирования файла NDS1713.ERT
В частности добавили Переменную ГТД и закомментировали несколько строк с 1850 по 1854 включительно (так как наша фирма не пользуется иностранными товарами).

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Добрый вечер.
У нас такая же ошибка. Только конфигурация 7.70.633. Не выгружается НДС. В книге покупок строка 130 неверно КПП.
Вы пишите что решили проблему путем редактирования файла NDS1713.ERT. По изменениям я понял что отчетность 5.05 устранила эту ошибку, но одна база не сдается. Обновлял на 7.70.634. Ничего не получилось. Как  можно проверить и изменить файлы NDS1711.ERT. и NDS1712.ERT. Туда внесены изменения. Может поможет поправить базу?

----------


## Bursiko

открой NDS1713.ERT в конфигураторе 
стр 1795
        ЗаполнятьГТД = 1;
исправь на
        ЗаполнятьГТД = 0;

----------


## Правда2010

*Добрый день. Подскажите дилетанту как это сделать?*
открой NDS1713.ERT в конфигураторе 
стр 1795
ЗаполнятьГТД = 1;
исправь на
ЗаполнятьГТД = 0;

----------


## Bursiko

Закрыть 1С
1. Открыть конфигуртор
2 Меню Файл - Открыть ищем файл NDS1713.ERT в рабочей базе (он должен лежать  папке Extforms в подпапке с актуальной отчетностью) 
3 Откроется текст программы. Снизу есть подсказака с номером строки,  нужна  1795. Ищите ЗаполнятьГТД = 1; и заменяйте на ЗаполнятьГТД = 0;  
Сохранить изменения
Готово!

----------


## Bursiko

Обязательно сделайте копию или тренируйтесь на копии

----------


## Правда2010

> Закрыть 1С
> 1. Открыть конфигуртор
> 2 Меню Файл - Открыть ищем файл NDS1713.ERT в рабочей базе (он должен лежать  папке Extforms в подпапке с актуальной отчетностью) 
> 3 Откроется текст программы. Снизу есть подсказака с номером строки,  нужна  1795. Ищите ЗаполнятьГТД = 1; и заменяйте на ЗаполнятьГТД = 0;  
> Сохранить изменения
> Готово!


Спасибо большое Вам. Все получилось. А то был вариант ночевать на работе сегодня -  вбивая вручную всю информацию.

----------

